# is there anything i cant get my hands on lol



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

just a lil thread about the more dangerous critters. 

fro recent threads it seems that no animal is inaccessible, if you have the money, and licence...shops stock king cobras, and large vipers...and reticulas seems to be able to get any animal in the world  

so my question. if i had the DWA, and unlimited money, is there ANY animals that i cannot obtain legally. 

if i also, out of interest how much are the following (if they can be obtained)

nile croc
ghareal
hairy bush viper (i love them, sooo cute)
black widdow spider(usa)/ redback(aus)
an elephant 
a black rhino
the brown recluse spider
the south ameican bushmaster 
a leatherback turtle 
a great white shark
sea krait
gorillia 
coelocanth(sp)
and amber containg a mosquito with the blood of a trex (not for a breeding project, honest :lol: )

cheers for any opinions. and i don not intend to get most of thes animals, but with space, and money i kight be tempted with a couple.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

if i had a licence and was daft enough to keep hots i would get an eyelash viper,one of the nicest looking snakes i think


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

in your question for a rhino,you can get a pair a white rhinos for 150,000 euros from viper and vine

http://viperandvine.tripod.com click park animals


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

great whites have a tendancy to die in captivity easily (ive not tried it)
but i wouldnt even bother with an elephant, gorilla, rhino or turtle


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> great whites have a tendancy to die in captivity easily (ive not tried it)
> but i wouldnt even bother with an elephant, gorilla, rhino or turtle


dont actually want them, i was just wonderinfg if i COULD get one...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i would just buy lots of nice women :lol:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the scary thing is, you don't need a DWA to get half of them either..

drive to hamm. buy a cobra. drive home again.

scary huh!

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, i aint been checked once yet... i will get battered next time lol, they will want to check every snake


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the bbc (or some TV set up) set a guy up a treat a few years back.. contacted him and asked him to bring them back some stuff, and meet them in a service station (which i think we've all done at some point - roadside swaps) sure that was hots too... 

anyway, they had secret filming going on, and it all got broadcast as part of some "scoop" documentry..

i am sure its not ileagal to sell a hot snake to someone with no DWA, but it is ileagal to KEEP one with no DWA.. 

apparently, not so long ago, someone who was sending hots via the american postal system, caused a postal room to be evacutated when the venemous snake in the packet escaped into a room of postal workers..

the things you hear!! madness!!

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> ...and reticulas seems to be able to get any animal in the world  ...


I WISH!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There are a few i can't get legally that i would like.

The only ones i'd struggle with on your list are the last two.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> darkdan99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and reticulas seems to be able to get any animal in the world  ...
> ...


now that is impressive.

Jay


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> now that is impressive.
> 
> Jay


Just a case of knowing where to look :lol:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

or who to ask!

N


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

on a more serious note, anyone know where i can get a parrot snake((the Costa Rican Leptophis ahaetulla not the guyanese Bothriopsis bilineatus)) , and how much?

aimed more at reticulas, and nerys, cos they seem to know stuff...lol 

i really want to add one to my collection, and if i can get one i will buy it this month, or next.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> i am sure its not ileagal to sell a hot snake to someone with no DWA, but it is ileagal to KEEP one with no DWA..
> 
> N


This loophole is set to be shut down pretty soon :wink: 
Have never thought about the European traders at Hamm not asking for a license.. still its not all that surprising


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wouldn't get anything to big, GREAT WHITES! GORILLA!RHINO! i leave tenm too the zoos and the wild.I would get a Honey Bear  not to big and lovely. Also get other small stuff, do you need a DWA for any rodents?
I want to get a DWA license when im 18. 8)


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i think you need a dwa for the cappybyra (probably spelt wrong)


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> i think you need a dwa for the cappybyra (probably spelt wrong)


Yeah, you do - otherwise i'd have a heard by now :lol: 

Parrot snake, you'll be lucky!! South American reptiles can be very hard work to obtain in small numbers.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

damn, if you'll find ity hard, what chance have I got lol, well, i thought my only chance would be you, or another deeler. on that note somone e-mailed me about pete blake, but said to be carful, anyone know why, PM me if you dont wanna say publically, it was a streange message actually 



> pete blake might be able to get what you want-be carful


that is it????

oh yeah, and who IS pete blake ??? im sure i know that name


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If anyone does want to say something about Pete Blake please keep it on to PMs :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

black rhinos are endangered, doubt you'd be able to take one out of the wild unless it was for a very good breeding project :lol:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, i have done some digging...he runs reptile zone in bristol, seems like a good place. one of the collgues was bitten by a king cobra :shock: last june, apart from that they look quiet good. :roll: 

i reconise the name because he was menationed in an earlier therad about getting DWA expiriance. 

do i hae anything to worry about, or is he abovue board as he seems. has anyone delt with him

nice comments in the thread, anty warnings PM only.

im not sure why i warned, but somone doesnt like them?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

At the end of the day you have to decide for yourself who you deal with, if you feel comfortable with him then there is no harm in getting in touch.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Blazey said:


> black rhinos are endangered, doubt you'd be able to take one out of the wild unless it was for a very good breeding project :lol:


 hence the question :d there are probably omly around half a dozen coelenecath that have been washed up...its quite scary when you think, tho that only the council, and your bank balance decide what you can have. DWA's can be set up in less than a month and if your council is dumb enought( which many are) then you could get anything :shock: 



are sharks on the DWA... cos there is no mention of them, and they cirtenly are dangerous :shock:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> At the end of the day you have to decide for yourself who you deal with, if you feel comfortable with him then there is no harm in getting in touch.


Yup, just make sure you speak to a few people. Try to get the whole picture, not just the bad or the good.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> At the end of the day you have to decide for yourself who you deal with, if you feel comfortable with him then there is no harm in getting in touch.


thats wha i would say at first, and i think the person who mailed me might have a personal grudge or somthing, but it makes you think...i will e-mail him now


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Not everything that's 'dangerous' is on the DWA list. Last I looked Komodo Dragons weren't listed...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

oldelpaso said:


> Not everything that's 'dangerous' is on the DWA list. Last I looked Komodo Dragons weren't listed...


so does that mean i can have one without a licence, or is it taken for granted that they are dangerous? 

hmmm, no i wont start saving i'd only get eaten


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

There's a whole load of other paperwork and licensing needed for them without the DWA as it is... But live and hope, and who knows?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

didnt steve irwins komodo dragon cost him 100,000 australian dollars? thats alot of saving :lol:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Blazey said:


> didnt steve irwins komodo dragon cost him 100,000 australian dollars? thats alot of saving :lol:


good point, but i belive he got a pair, for that, so if i want one, i would only have to save 5 years wages, without spending a penny. easy, then i'll need around the same for the enclosure, and that amount again for the land... damn i need a better job. anyone feel like lending me a million??? :lol:


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a pretty simple list that I want to get when I settle:

Chihuahua
Toy poodle
Seal point siamese cat
Irish sport horse
Miniature pony
Pet duck
BRB (maybe)
Albino Royal
Butter corn
Miniature pet pig (suggestions?)
Pet ducks (suggestions?)
Red rex rabbit
Goat (suggestions?)

Quite doable, as you can see, I love animals...


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> darkdan99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and reticulas seems to be able to get any animal in the world  ...
> ...


you'd manage somehow


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> just a lil thread about the more dangerous critters.
> black widdow spider(usa)
> the brown recluse spider.


We had both of these on my mom's property in New Mexico.

I'm sure that if I asked REALLY nicely she'd go out in the garage and shuffle some spiders into a box.

Of course, I always sort of took Widows for granted - never thought much about them, and certainly didn't get panicky about the venom...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> darkdan99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and reticulas seems to be able to get any animal in the world  ...
> ...


were do you get them from? coelocanths are endagered anyway if you find one you will be a million or billion air cant remember.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

can anyone tell me a link or just give ame a list of the animals under DWA.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i would just buy lots of nice women :lol:


i think i would buy you a cage lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

> can anyone tell me a link or just give ame a list of the animals under DWA.


this is the list on my local council page. 



> Only the common names are listed. If you need the scientific names, please contact us.
> The Tasmanian devil
> Grey kangaroos, the euro, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo
> Tamarins
> ...


i found it on, hope it helps 

http://www.basildon.gov.uk/80256B7A003BE9EE/vWeb/wpEFEN6BNK7J


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I dont think you're allowed most of those animals without a zoo liscence. I know that the Sea turtles have been consfiscated from tourists trying to bring them back, Theyre critically endangered afterall. I'd be very surprosed if you'd be allowed to keep any of the large animals (i.e. great whites, rhinos etc) without a zoo liscence. Thats how steve Irwin got his Komodos isnt it? you wouldnt be allowed as a private keeper


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

snakelover said:


> reticulatus said:
> 
> 
> > darkdan99 said:
> ...


That was the point, i can't get them :lol: 



Art_Gecko101 said:


> Thats how steve Irwin got his Komodos isnt it? you wouldnt be allowed as a private keeper


This is incorrect. You can have them as private keepers. They do come along with several restrictions and conditions though. Incidentally, they are actually pretty easy to get, i'd say £50,000 would be enough for a pair and housing.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Possibly a stupid question (cos I think I know the answer) but whats the availability of the Australian Goanna as a species? These would hit high on my wish list if I could get one.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

These fall well into the realms of the not legally attainable animals, otherwise i'd have some :lol:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

hmmm thought so. Makes no sense tho, They are extremely common in country of origin.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Art_Gecko101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats how steve Irwin got his Komodos isnt it? you wouldnt be allowed as a private keeper
> ...


That really surprises me, thanks for correcting me. I was told they were illeagal to keep privatly. Surely it could kill you easily though?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Surely it could kill you easily though?


So could a large dog.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I would think if a) you can afford £50,000 and b) go through the effort of getting one you'd know what your doing... Besides a retic or Burm is capable of doing that and they are easy enough to get :!:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i suppose they are... crazy hey?! so has anyone actually 'domesticated' a komodo? Not in the same way as a dog but i mean like a normal snake or lizard?


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

I want a Tasmanian Devil, saw one when I went to Australia (obviously in some animal sanctuary) and they are SOOOO cute <3, anyone any clues as to where, how much and what sort of size enclosure they would require?!?! Not gonna happen really... need a DWA.... and would probably have to be happy with the fact I'd be single for the rest of my life....


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Aren't they kinda known for being vicious...?


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

optical illusion said:


> Aren't they kinda known for being vicious...?


Yea apparently so, I think they look really cute and fluffy, you never know i could be the first person to tame one..... lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

see:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Cara said:


> optical illusion said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they kinda known for being vicious...?
> ...


I can just see this one.......... " Here little tazzy, would you like to be my friend? " <chomp><scream> :lol: :lol:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

no some are non vicouse to certain people, if you have one from when its a pup/baby whatever you call them i would think it would get used to you. seen it on the zoo thing on animal channel.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

as for "tame" komodos, steve irwin goes in with his, (well did), and he would stroke them, and hand feed also, i saw a clip on the net a while ago, cant for the life of me think where tho.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> a great white shark


They don't take well to captivity, most die. There are a large-roaming shark, can travel in excess of 70miles in a day. They are sensitive to electricity, the lines of whatever they're called that run down the sides of their bodies pick up electricity from fish. In captivity the electricity given off by the electronic devices found in aquariums including the lights is too intense for them. They experience sensory overload which basically disorientates them and causes them to roll over and over in the water and drives them mad and kills them.

One aquarium had a baby great white for a few months but they only got away with it because of the size of their ocean tank. She had been injured somehow and they rehabilitated her. She was eventually released after killing and eating three sharks of a simliar size and then going after the tuna in the tank.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

However you do not need a dwa for a shark, or any othe species that is fully aquatic and requires its enclosure to remain intact to survive like that, as the dwa was designed to protect the public, not the owners... a great white shark isnt exactly going to get far if it jumps out of its pool for instance...

i was having a giggle at the possiblities a few months back, as a dwarf nurse shark appeared one one of my suppliers availability lists... the dwarfs *only* get to 3 metres....


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

A pet Great White Sharks would stop the chavs getting lairy!!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i live in ohio and just now on the news they had a story of some guys lion getting loose. 911 calls and all. it was going after cars. exotics aren't regulated here. you can keep anything.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*contemplates moving to Ohio*:lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I heard on the TV (QI I think) that there are more tigers in the US than everywhere else in the world. Not 2 difficult since there basically aren't any in the wild any more. The same was true of most of the big cats, which is more surprising


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i saw wc burms for sale ....burms caught in florida. even an albino. we have wild veiled chameleons and iguanas like crazy. florida, i'll be back down there soon.


----------

